# Ricco (Suave')



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww- look at the paws in the last picture. I love this pup, and his fly-away ears. Natalia, his sister, has quite the elegant name for a small pupper.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Look at those feet and ears! He's just too cute!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What a dear pup, kind of clowny-cute with those ears and feet he needs to grow in to, lol


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The Spinone, or, "Spin One" as well call them, is a really cool breed. They drool buckets, but are so much fun to be around. Very loving, loyal, and focused. A perfect dog to hunt over for the "well seasoned" hunter, as they are relatively slow, methodical, and accurate.
I handled Ricco's mother to the first Award of Merit at Westminster when she was only 14 months old, and we'd hunted over her only 4 months before that and not a bird was missed.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Those pics are precious! Just Beautiful! And I, for one, LOVE THE EARS!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I learned about this breed on Animal Planet. It was sad to see the dogs afflicted with with neuro issues.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a real cutie. I love his big feet and ears. He has that very intense hunting look on his face. I dont think I have ever seen one before till you told us about them. They look pretty cool but I dont think I could handle the drool.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, he is just adorable! I love the big 'ol ears. And those paws...!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

look at that looong reach in the last picture, such a handsome fella! i love that even at such a young age, they look "old".


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> look at that looong reach in the last picture, such a handsome fella! i love that even at such a young age, they look "old".


And even Spinone puppies are "old souls". They are very keen on understanding their surroundings, new situations, and new commands. As dopey looking as they are, when you look them in the eyes, you know there's someone in there. Ricco's mother, Bella, and Zoom are great friends, and Bella has spent a lot of time here. I've come to greatly appreciate the breed. The drooling? Not so much, but hey - Pointers drool, too, and you just slough it off (or scrape it off :yuck clean up, and keep moving.  I'd take ten times the drool if it meant that Dave were still with us...


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Those ear shots are priceless - you obviously didn't take them right? LOL I love action shots and he's a cool looking pupper.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I handled Ricco's mother to the first Award of Merit at Westminster when she was only 14 months old, and we'd hunted over her only 4 months before that and not a bird was missed.


I have to ask this: Do you get nerves/jitters in a show that big? An award like that amazes me.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a cool looking puppy, he is just adorable!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Those pics are just precious! The old soul description sounds so much like goldens. No wonder Zoom and Bella are great friends!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awww - what a sweet frowsy face! I like this breed and the Otter hounds too. Oh if I had a million dollars... and a huge amount of property... ah well...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Love the pictures and the ears! And I agree the feet the in the last one, he does sort of look like a clown dog. So who couldn't love that!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I have to ask this: Do you get nerves/jitters in a show that big? An award like that amazes me.


Not so much nervous as anxious. I have always said that the minute I am not anxious or somewhat nervous is the minute I quit. I think it gives me the edge I need to be competitive. It means I care. I am always very proud of and confident in the dogs I take in the ring, so am excited for them to be seen. And they enjoy the ring so much that once we are in there it is just a joy.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Those pictures made me laugh out loud....


----------

